# Gibt es hier jemanden der WebObjects Kenntnisse besitzt?



## JavaAnfänger72 (5. Feb 2017)

Hallo, ich hoffe, ich bin hier richtig, ich hatte nämlich keine Ahnung, wo ich dies hier genau fragen sollte.
Ich suche jemanden der ein bisschen Ahnung von WebObject hat, da ich diesbezüglich eine kleine Frage hätte. Vielleicht hat sich hier ja jemand schon mal etwas mit WebObject beschäftigt. Es währe sehr schön, wenn es zu einem fachlichen Austausch kommen könnte.


----------

